# The Best St Patricks Day T-shirts



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

London, UK: Whether you’re Irish, or just Irish at heart, you’re sure to be gearing up to celebrate St Patricks Day this March.

St Patrick’s Day has become one of the most internationally celebrated festivals in the world, with party’s celebrating Irish culture and tradition raging well into the night on all corners of the globe. It is custom to wear green on St Patricks Day and there have been many variations of t-shirt designs on St Patrick’s Day t-shirts as well as some personalised t-shirts too. But what is the real meaning behind the St Patricks Day celebrations?

Well, St Patrick’s Day traditionally celebrates the arrival of Christianity in Ireland and commemorates the death of St Patrick, a British patron Saint of Ireland who died 17th March 461AD. St Patrick was said to have used a Shamrock to explain the holy trinity to the Pagan Irish, which is why the three-leafed plant has now become the symbol of the celebrations. So you can expect to see a lot of St Patricks Day t-shirts sporting one.

It is also said that St Patrick drove all the snakes from Ireland, symbolising his cleansing of the Island of Paganism, even though the emerald isle never had any snakes, or three leafed shamrocks for that matter.

Nevertheless, in celebration of the holiday we have decided to pick our favourite St Patricks Day T-shirts from down the years, to help inspire your choice of T-shirt design for this years festivities.

But as you’re preparing to don your finest green attire this St Patricks Day, remember:

“It is better to spend money like there’s no tomorrow, than to spend tonight like there’s no money!”

A great mantra and difficult to forget if you download our free St Patrick’s Day desktop background.

Sláinte


----------

